# Perennial Ryegrass Seedheads



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

We don't see much in here regarding PRG seedheads especially compared to KBG. I get both in my yard especially in my renovated area because it's a 50/50 blend. I'm just linking a good Purdue University article regarding PRG seedheads.

They're long, sweeping, and tightly woven and pretty easy to spot. Article states hard to cut so keep blades sharp which I need to do soon


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

So timely @pennstater2005. Last fall I nuked all my crabgrass, dethatched after it died, and heavily over-seeded with 99.5% PRG. My lawn this spring is stunning, and not one weed.

But as you mention, the PR seedheads are now plentiful, even with the grass at just 2 inches. I've been trying to grow it taller but feel compelled to mow every third day to hit the seed heads. Glad to know this will end and perhaps allow the blades to grow taller.

What I'd like to know is will any of this seed germinate, or by mowing did I cut the seeds off before they reached maturity?

Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@TommyTester

I hate to link another article but this MSU paper on seedhead management is excellent and answers your question regarding actual germination of seeds from seedheads, which is unlikely.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh, and I got significant stems from the PRG which wasn't pretty to look at.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks @pennstater2005 ... that article nailed it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> So timely @pennstater2005. Last fall I nuked all my crabgrass, dethatched after it died, and heavily over-seeded with 99.5% PRG. My lawn this spring is stunning, and not one weed.
> 
> But as you mention, the PR seedheads are now plentiful, even with the grass at just 2 inches. I've been trying to grow it taller but feel compelled to mow every third day to hit the seed heads. Glad to know this will end and perhaps allow the blades to grow taller.
> 
> ...


Be warned,as @pennstater2005 said the seed heads and stemmy stalks can get very frustrating. Your not likely to see it your first year, for many of us the worst is the 2nd or 3rd year. My 2nd year was a disaster, at least to my standards, to many people the yard looked great but to me all i could see was shredded brown dying stiff stems covering my entire back yard. So far they havent made themselves known this year (3rd), and crossing my fingers they dont. You can see the gallery of my seed heads last year here


http://imgur.com/a

 prior to this it was the deep dark brown you see in the blades, but the stems just stuck out horribly and there was so many of them it wasnt really possible to pull. I could deal with the browning because i knew it was temporary but what really bothered me was just how rigid and stiff the stupid things are, it was like walking on straw or something constantly (softly) jabbing you in the bottom of the foot every step, not so fun for the kids. In hindsight I wish i had my electric sunjoe dethatcher i have now, i'd put it on its highest setting and just power rake all those stems out...hoping i dont have too here in 2 months.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@FuzzeWuzze ...  :shock:  :? :x ... gulp.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll be curious going into the 3rd year if I get them as prolific as last year. It was more into the heat of summer when I noticed them. I love PRG though and will use the same blend for this years fall renovation.


----------

